# Masterbuilt QA issues?



## ncage (Aug 21, 2013)

Has masterbuilt fixed their qa issues. I'm looking to purchase a masterbuilt smokers. It seems from reading that they definitely have had some QA issues. It seems like a lot of people are reporting their heating elements burning out. I'm looking a few smokers.

1. MES 40 IN New Generation (Either sams or amazon). 

2. Masterbuilt Gen II

3. My local lowes had a master forge 40 in electric smoker that isn't available on their website. You can tell this has been built by masterbuilt. It looks EXACTLY like the masterbuilt gen II.

I haven't heard much about the Masterbuilt Gen II smokers. Just cause they are new don't mean their improved :). Hopefully though masterbuilt have fixed QA issues which is my main concern. If they just fixed their QA issues recently is there any way to ensure i don't get a unit thats been sitting in a warehouse for over a year and still has the issues?

thanks...


----------



## ncage (Aug 22, 2013)

Well i went to lowes tonight and decided to pick up the master forge unit. If its not made by masterbuilt then i must be a donkey :P. Its has to definitely be there gen II smoker. Anyways i took a pic:













IMG_0769[1].JPG



__ ncage
__ Aug 22, 2013


















IMG_0771[1].JPG



__ ncage
__ Aug 22, 2013






As you can see its a monster compared to the 30. Why not go with the 40 when its just $80 more. I actually didn't pick it up though because the didn't have one in stock. I did pay for it though. They are supposed to be in next Wednesday. Unless anyone can convince me that i made the wrong choice between now & then. To be honest i prefer no window. A window is just going to release more heat.

Anyone have any comments? I did finally find the 40 on their website. Their website search sucks through and i had to actually find it through google:

http://www.lowes.com/pd_416468-58355-20070513_?productId=4459487


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 22, 2013)

I agree the window is a waste as it requires constant cleaning but I have 2 Old Gen MES 40's and the glass does not get all that hot. If you are interested Academy Sports still carries the Old Gen MES for $350 plus $15 shipping Fedex...JJ


----------



## geerock (Aug 22, 2013)

Take chef jj's advice and get the gen 1.  I've had both one and two and I had to give up on masterbuilt as I had three sent to me since decembet and all three failed in short order.  Then when the last one croaked after 5 weeks they said the original receipt from december was out of warranty so tuff ____!  As much as I would never deal with them again.... the gen 2's still suck......get the gen 1.  It puts out some pretty good bbq.


----------



## ncage (Aug 22, 2013)

The guys at lowes was trying to sell me an extended warranty  (of course) at first i thought no but i might end up getting one when i pick it up. 3 year is about $40 & 4 year is about $60. I found out they only warranty a lot of these electric smokers for 90 days....wow i was more than surprised. What ever happened to the standard 1 year warranty. I even looked at some masterbuilt units and it was the same. I don't usually get extended warranties but with a high percentage of people reporting problems i think i might bite.


----------



## geerock (Aug 22, 2013)

Ncage said:


> The guys at lowes was trying to sell me an extended warranty  (of course) at first i thought no but i might end up getting one when i pick it up. 3 year is about $40 & 4 year is about $60. I found out they only warranty a lot of these electric smokers for 90 days....wow i was more than surprised. What ever happened to the standard 1 year warranty. I even looked at some masterbuilt units and it was the same. I don't usually get extended warranties but with a high percentage of people reporting problems i think i might bite.


Ncage
Jump on the warranty.....you'll use it.  At the very least if it fails after a year or two they will maybe have a new model that has the bugs worked out for a replacement.


----------



## ncage (Aug 22, 2013)

geerock said:


> Ncage
> Jump on the warranty.....you'll use it. At the very least if it fails after a year or two they will maybe have a new model that has the bugs worked out for a replacement.


If you were going to get this unit which one would you go with 3 or 4 year? If it last 3 years then probably its not one of the buggy units and its not worth the extra $20?


----------



## geerock (Aug 22, 2013)

Ncage said:


> If you were going to get this unit which one would you go with 3 or 4 year? If it last 3 years then probably its not one of the buggy units and its not worth the extra $20?


Let me just say that the controller problems (among other issues) are well known by masterbuilt customer service.  I have emails from them verifying that the set temp tends to be 25 to 35 degrees off.  Sometimes the temp is higher, sometimes its lower.  But consider this.... since the max set temp on the controller is 275 and you have a 30 degree differential on the low side, that means your max cook temp can be 245.  You make the decision on the warranty.


----------



## ncage (Aug 28, 2013)

Well anyways. I just got it put together and am in the process of seasoning it. I think for the price its decently built. The only thing i don't like about it is the small air vent on the side is all the airflow you have. I just ordered an AMNPS today along with 20 pounds of cherry pellets. I decided to go with the 4 year extended warranty from lowes.

Oh yes and very important for people looking it was built by masterbuilt. its stamped with masterbuilt on the back of the unit


----------



## geerock (Aug 28, 2013)

Its made for masterbuilt specs in china


----------



## ncage (Aug 28, 2013)

geerock said:


> Its made for masterbuilt specs in china


I think 99% of what we buy is made for specs for companies in china (unfortunately).


----------



## geerock (Aug 28, 2013)

I wasn't sure what you meant by its built by masterbuilt.  but now i remember that "cabelas sportmans elite" thing.


----------



## smoking b (Aug 28, 2013)

Ncage said:


> Well anyways. I just got it put together and am in the process of seasoning it. I think for the price its decently built. The only thing i don't like about it is the small air vent on the side is all the airflow you have. *I just ordered an AMNPS today along with 20 pounds of cherry pellets*. I decided to go with the 4 year extended warranty from lowes.
> 
> Oh yes and very important for people looking it was built by masterbuilt. its stamped with masterbuilt on the back of the unit


Did you order some oak pellets to go along with the cherry? Cherry pellets won't stay burning on their own - you need to put a layer of easy burning pellets down first & put the cherry on top of them. Oak is a great choice because it won't take away from the flavor of the cherry & will keep it burning good. A 50/50 mix will work great for you


----------



## ncage (Aug 28, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> Did you order some oak pellets to go along with the cherry? Cherry pellets won't stay burning on their own - you need to put a layer of easy burning pellets down first & put the cherry on top of them. Oak is a great choice because it won't take away from the flavor of the cherry & will keep it burning good. A 50/50 mix will work great for you


No i didn't :(. So i need to order oak now too :(. Cherry is very hard to keep lit? I do have some sawdust if that would help a little bit between the pellets.


----------



## smoking b (Aug 28, 2013)

Ncage said:


> No i didn't :(. So i need to order oak now too :(. *Cherry is very hard to keep lit? I do have some sawdust if that would help a little bit between the pellets*.


Yes - cherry pellets will keep going out & frustrate you to no end if you try to burn them alone. I'm not sure about the sawdust & I may be wrong but I don't think it will work anywhere near as good (if at all) as oak pellets. I would shoot Todd a PM or give him a call - he'll be able to tell you


----------



## ncage (Aug 29, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> Yes - cherry pellets will keep going out & frustrate you to no end if you try to burn them alone. I'm not sure about the sawdust & I may be wrong but I don't think it will work anywhere near as good (if at all) as oak pellets. I would shoot Todd a PM or give him a call - he'll be able to tell you


Well apparently one place started carrying pellets in my area. Today i was able to find a bag of traeger hickory pellets (they didn't have oak). Hopefully hickory will work? For my future knowledge what other woods are like cherry being very difficult to burn? Apple?


----------



## smoking b (Aug 29, 2013)

Ncage said:


> Well apparently one place started carrying pellets in my area. Today i was able to find a bag of traeger hickory pellets (they didn't have oak). Hopefully hickory will work? For my future knowledge what other woods are like cherry being very difficult to burn? Apple?


Hickory pellets will work but oak is recommended because it doesn't interfere with the flavor profile provided by the cherry. Apple pellets will burn fine. Cherry, wine barrel & bourbon barrel are the only pellets that I am aware of that have trouble burning on their own...


----------



## ncage (Aug 29, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> Hickory pellets will work but oak is recommended because it doesn't interfere with the flavor profile provided by the cherry. Apple pellets will burn fine. Cherry, wine barrel & bourbon barrel are the only pellets that I am aware of that have trouble burning on their own...


I definitely glad you said something otherwise i would have just been frustrated with my first smoke. Thanks for that.  Eventually i will get oak but i want to smoke tomorrow for the first time when AMNPS is delivered.


----------



## smoking b (Aug 29, 2013)

Ncage said:


> I definitely glad you said something otherwise i would have just been frustrated with my first smoke. Thanks for that.  Eventually i will get oak but i want to smoke tomorrow for the first time when AMNPS is delivered.


You're quite welcome - Have fun with your first smoke & make sure you take some pics to show us


----------



## stovebolt (Aug 31, 2013)

Not sure but I think all Todd's units come with a pound of oak pellets.

Chuck


----------



## mikea30 (Sep 9, 2013)

This thread started out talking about Masterbuilt QA issues so I will hopefully get back to that topic. I bought a Masterbuilt 40" new generation electric smoker with glassdoor at the end of June 2013 from amazon.com. During the summer I smoked two batches of ribs for a total run time of 13-14 hours (including seasoning and warmups for the smokes). Yesterday I turned the smoker on, set the temperature, and set the run time (the smoker does not call for heat until the time is set). As soon as the time was set, I heard the unmistakable "pop" of the GFI outlet. I tried again with a thicker gauge extension cord with the same result.

The new generation does have access panels where all electrcal connections are. There is one on the back where the heating element leads are. There are two on the bottom. One where the power cord connects and one that connects to a control board (had a transformer, a relay and other electronics). Looking at all of these areas, everything looked fine. I decided to check the connections to the heating element that were hidden by some shrink tubing (which in no way looked burnt or overheated). Once I carefully cut away the shrink tubing I discovered that one of the connections' plastic covering had burnt/melted leaving black residue all over that connection.

I cleaned the heating element connection as well as the inside of the spade connector with sand paper, hooked up the leads to my multimeter and, once again, restarted the smoker. As soon as everything was set, the heating light went on and the there was 120V coming to the heating element. I shut down, reconnected the electrical connections to the heating element, started back up and ran the smoker for about 10 hours without a problem. I am going to re-shrink tube the electrical connections but I was in a hurry to get started yesterday so I ran with just the electrical connections pushed onto the connectors of the heating element (not even electrical tape).

I was happy to get the smoker back up and running but the fact that it crapped out in such a short time with so little run time tells me that Masterbuilt HAS NOT resolved their QA issues. The fact that they have added access panels to the smoker is clear indication of this. They are making it easier for the user to check/repair connections. They should put a label on the box that says "No more drilling rivets to repair". I am comfortable making basic electrical repairs so I felt OK buying this smoker. If you are not handy or not comfortable working with electricity, DO NOT BUY THIS SMOKER.


----------



## old sarge (Oct 2, 2013)

Good problem review and fix.


----------

